# Bargain Glass Cleaner



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Just spotted this on eurocarparts, don5 know if it's a glitch as the 750 ml is £3+, checked on carpars4less and amazingly it's way more expensive. if you use the code weekend37 on eurocarpats it costs only £1 for 2.5ltr. 
I don't use this brand and never have, don't know if it's any good bu5 for £1 i'm sure it will be good for so many people detailing on a budget.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Or 20 litres for £5.73


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheap glass cleaner will cause you more issues that the real stuff, not worth saving any money...

Quality counts, 3M foam, AG Glass Polish....

John Tht.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Well spotted. I've ordered a 20 litre for collection on Sunday


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up, cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

20 ltr ordered cheers


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Titanium Htail said:


> Cheap glass cleaner will cause you more issues that the real stuff, not worth saving any money...
> 
> Quality counts, 3M foam, AG Glass Polish....
> 
> John Tht.


Is this really true? I've used some cheap ones and to be honest, I'd say that glass cleaner generally seems to be IPA (which is cheap as chips) with some other 'special' additions.

From my experience, out of everything, I think it's one of the main products that I would be happy to try the cheaper alternative for.

Edit: Saying that, one of the reviews said that this is practically water. In that case, perhaps I'm not entirely right. :doublesho


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The window tint guys use baby shampoo with water.

John Tht.


----------



## bonduz (Sep 21, 2014)

not entirely sure how good it is, but you can get 20L of the wheel cleaner for £7.45 as well


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Picked mine up earlier. Also managed to order 20 litres of Triple QX TFR for £8.99 plus VAT (I think it's about £32 online at their inflated prices!) so will see what that's like when it arrives on Tuesday.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

bonduz said:


> not entirely sure how good it is, but you can get 20L of the wheel cleaner for £7.45 as well


Yes I've seen it after posting. I never used it, I only use anglewax clarity but for anyone On a budget it can't go wrong.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

fabionvieira said:


> Yes I've seen it after posting. I never used it, I only use anglewax clarity but for anyone On a budget it can't go wrong.


Angelwax Clarity is a screenwash and not a dedicated glass cleaner. Angelwax Vision is the glass cleaner.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

GSVHammer said:


> Angelwax Clarity is a screenwash and not a dedicated glass cleaner. Angelwax Vision is the glass cleaner.


yes indeed got the names crossed. i use both the clarity (screen wash) and the vision (glass cleaner). thanks for the heads up.:thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

GSVHammer said:


> Angelwax Clarity is a screenwash and not a dedicated glass cleaner. Angelwax Vision is the glass cleaner.


And both are bloody good products IMO.:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

RS3 said:


> And both are bloody good products IMO.:thumb:


I agree as I use them both. :thumb:


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

I use Wizz Glass Cleaner cheap and very good


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

RS3 said:


> And both are bloody good products IMO.:thumb:


couldn't agree more. really love both of them.
like it so much that i won't even try something else. and also i have Angelwax H2Go on my windows, also very very good product, if you correctly apply it, it's amazing.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

20L for £3.74

Sure this will last along time..also to use aroudn the house...:thumb:

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/triple-qx-glass-cleaner-20ltr-542770195

code is still working weekend37


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

SamUK said:


> 20L for £3.74
> 
> Sure this will last along time..also to use aroudn the house...:thumb:
> 
> ...


By far the best deal on glass cleaner, ive reserved


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

fabionvieira said:


> couldn't agree more. really love both of them.
> like it so much that i won't even try something else. and also i have Angelwax H2Go on my windows, also very very good product, if you correctly apply it, it's amazing.


I should use it more often. It has become my goto when everything else fails me. I've had streaking that I cant control, white spots and other marks that other glass cleaners such as Megs, Gtechniq, Poorboys and several others including the cheap ones haven't sorted so get out the Angel Wax out. Should also be my goto everytime. I also have a bottle of H2Go that I havent used yet.

I must say every Angelwax product i've used has been really good and good value to boot.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

bonduz said:


> not entirely sure how good it is, but you can get 20L of the wheel cleaner for £7.45 as well





Rian said:


> By far the best deal on glass cleaner, ive reserved


Glad that it helped you.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

SamUK said:


> 20L for £3.74
> 
> Sure this will last along time..also to use aroudn the house...:thumb:
> 
> ...


Yes price in amazing, not sure quality but it's good to see that you'll be giving it a lot of use and different applications.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

fabionvieira said:


> Yes price in amazing, not sure quality but it's good to see that you'll be giving it a lot of use and different applications.


Im picking up a 20l Tomorrow so ill be able to have a look and compare to Poorboys screen cleaner and car plan crystal glass (IPA and water basically)

Im hoping the triple QX stuff is just IPA around 10% not been able to find any MSDS though


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

I have used this product and it is ok to be honest. No frills but does the job!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## KRW (Oct 8, 2016)

Nillglass from Nilco is really good and only about £4 for 1L from B&Q. Amazon do 5L for about £12


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

WaxIsForWinners said:


> I have used this product and it is ok to be honest. No frills but does the job!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


good to know that it does the job


----------

